# Grayling Lake



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

My brother and I made a trip out to Grayling Lake. About 11 miles round trip. Fun little hike, great sights, awesome fishing. Caught about 20 Alaskan Graylings in our first hour at the lake. No real trail to the lake, just had to bushwhack it up the mountain side.


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

Cool man. That looks like a great time. I've been fishing my whole life and have yet to catch a grayling. Looks like I need to hike out to some of the lakes away from the roads.


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

Looks like fun. I've never caught a grayling either. The look like a pretty little fish.


----------

